# Replay:  GTA Vice City



## GTAEXTREMFAN (15. November 2014)

Koks,Knarren und Nutten...kein anderes Videospiel hat diese Melange kultiger angerührt als Rockstars "Grand Theft Auto Vice City". Beim Entrümpeln meiner "Medien-Kisten" fiel mir das Teil
wieder in die Hände...und ich konnte natürlich nicht anders  Aus den angedachten zwanzig Minuten "anzocken" wurden dann in den letzten Wochen wieder etliche Stunden. Aus heutiger Sicht spielt es sich etwas "arcadig"
...but maybe it`s just me.
Ich bin begeistert von der absolut schlüssigen Open-World, und die vielen versteckten Easter-Eggs,Gags,Mini-Games und Sequenzen die auch im Jahr 2014 immer noch ihren Reiz haben.
Ein ganz besonderen Stellenwert haben die integrierten Radiosender wie z.B. "Emotion FM" oder "V-Rock", die Liebe zum Detail ( für damalige Verhältnisse) findet sich an vielen Stellen
und trugen zum hohen Suchtfaktor des Spiels bei.
Wer auf leicht krude Mafia-Settings steht, bei dem der erwachsene Humor ganz bestimmt nicht zu kurz kommt, sollte Vice City unbedingt anspielen oder zum Replay einlegen...würde bei einigen Jüngeren auch die Frage beantworten wer zur Hölle eigentlich "Love Fist" sind. 
Sind noch aktive "Fans" hier bei "PCGames" ?


----------



## Sc4rFace (23. November 2014)

Hier! Vice City ist nach Metal Gear Solid 2 und 3 wohl mein Lieblingsspiel für die PS2 und ganz weit vorn in meinen all-time favorits. Habe es erst vor kurzem wieder einige Stunden gespielt.


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde, das San Andreas der beste Teil bisher ist. VC hat mir vom Szenario nicht sooo zugesagt, zu "Schrill", ich bin halt kein Kind der 80er  Ansonsten liegts hauptsächlich am beträchtlich gesteigertem Gameplay. Ich kanns aber absolut verstehen, wem VC besser gefällt.


----------



## PCamateur (2. Dezember 2014)

Heinz-Fiction schrieb:


> Ich finde, das San Andreas der beste Teil bisher ist. VC hat mir vom Szenario nicht sooo zugesagt, zu "Schrill", ich bin halt kein Kind der 80er  Ansonsten liegts hauptsächlich am beträchtlich gesteigertem Gameplay. Ich kanns aber absolut verstehen, wem VC besser gefällt.



Fand auch SA besser, hab allerdings bei irgendeinem Steam-Sale dann GTA III, VC und SA im Pack bekommen und natürlich VC nicht außen vorgelassen


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (2. Dezember 2014)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Fand auch SA besser, hab allerdings bei irgendeinem Steam-Sale dann GTA III, VC und SA im Pack bekommen und natürlich VC nicht außen vorgelassen



Ist ja auch ein super Spiel  Auch heute noch. Hmm ... da frag ich mich doch glatt, ob R* für GTA-Remakes zu haben wäre ... So ein Vice City mit der Engine von Teil 5 wäre echt knorke


----------



## Kaisan (2. Dezember 2014)

Vice City ... hach, da hast Du mich wieder in Erinnerungen versetzt. Ich glaube, ich werde das Teil auch wieder über die Winterpause installieren.

VC war mein erster GTA-Teil und ist somit durchaus etwas Besonderes für mich - auch wenn ich San Andreas immer noch als besten Teil der Serie ansehe (danach folgt direkt Vice City, der vierte und danach der fünfte Teil). Alleine die Radiosender in Vice City - V-Rock, Junge, Junge, ich verneige mich vor den Verantwortlichen der Musik-Sparte bei Rockstar Games. Doch auch die Handlung, die famose Inszenierung der späten 70er / 80er. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, lief sogar auf einer Radiostation "99 Luftballons" von Nena? Habe mich damals durchaus gewundert, als das Teil aus den Boxen dröhnte. 
Vice City, das verbinde ich auch irgendwo mit Stränden, reinster Erholung. Vice City ist für mich ein zum Spiel gewordener Urlaub, ein Ausflug in eine andere Zeit, eine authentische und in sich geschlossene Welt, in der ich viele Stunden verbringen kann, ohne das es mir langweilig wird - diesen Ansatz der lebendigen und in sich geschlossenen Welt machte für mich eigentlich immer den Reiz von GTA aus, und in Vice City ist dieser wirklich äußerst gut umgesetzt. Vice City hat Charakter, was ich gerade beim aktuellen GTA ein wenig vermisse. 
Auf jeden Fall danke dafür, dass ich wieder zahlreiche Erinnerungen an das Teil habe. Werde ich auf jeden Fall bald wieder spielen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Dezember 2014)

Vice City ist nach wie vor mein lieblings GTA und würde es jeder Zeit einem San Andreas vorziehen  Die Charaktere, die Musik, das gesamte Design war unglaublich stimmig und die Geschichte mit mehr als einem Augenzwinkern erzählt. 
Ich hab bisher jedes GTA gespielt von Teil 1 bis 5 aber vice City war definitiv das coolste


----------



## weltking (2. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich an Vice City denke, dann immer an die Mission, wo man dem ferngesteuerten Helicopter Bomben in einem Rohbau platzieren musste. Ich weiss nicht, wie oft ich diese Mission wiederholen musste, damit es endlich mal geklappt hat 

Aber das Spiel war auf jeden Fall genial. Das Setting, die Radiosender, der Humor etc, da stimmte einfach alles. Hoffentlich macht Rockstar eines Tages mal wieder ein GTA in Vice City.


----------



## Kaisan (2. Dezember 2014)

weltking schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Vice City denke, dann immer an die Mission, wo man dem ferngesteuerten Helicopter Bomben in einem Rohbau platzieren musste. Ich weiss nicht, wie oft ich diese Mission wiederholen musste, damit es endlich mal geklappt hat
> 
> Aber das Spiel war auf jeden Fall genial. Das Setting, die Radiosender, der Humor etc, da stimmte einfach alles. Hoffentlich macht Rockstar eines Tages mal wieder ein GTA in Vice City.



Hach ja, die Mission habe ich auch noch in Erinnerung. War auf dem PC bereits eine Herausforderung, auf den mobilen Fassungen für Android und iOS fast schon ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. Dezember 2014)

weltking schrieb:


> Hoffentlich macht Rockstar eines Tages mal wieder ein GTA in Vice City.



Da gibt es eine vage Hoffnung. Einer der Verantwortlichen hat mal über ein ultimatives GTA spekuliert bei dem *ALLE* bisherigen Schauplätze miteinander verknüpft werden könnten. Und in diesem Zusammenhang wurde ausdrücklich ein aktuelleres "Vice City" erwähnt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (3. Dezember 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Hach ja, die Mission habe ich auch noch in Erinnerung. War auf dem PC bereits eine Herausforderung, auf den mobilen Fassungen für Android und iOS fast schon ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.



Stimmt, aber die teilweise "bockschweren" ( bedingt durch die Steuerung)Missionen sind das Salz in der Suppe. Es kommt heute doch eher selten vor, das man nach absolvierter Mission mit geballter Faust vor dem Rechner jubelt.


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (3. Dezember 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt fand ich die Spielzeughelikoptermission nicht sooo schwer. Ich musste zwar die Tastenbelegung ändern, aber bei mir hats im zweiten Anlauf schon geklappt. Damals hab ich mich noch heimlich an den PC meiner Eltern geschummelt, nur um es spielen zu können ... schöne alte Zeit


----------

